# SAfe way to travel during an emergancy



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

While the police are evacuating everyone in the coastal areas in the USA it seems they do not bother anyone with a News Channel Jacket and a Camera person. This has gotten me to thinking that a safe way to travel would be as a news crew as long as you have no young uns.
What are your thoughts


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

You'd have to have a van with a satellite dish on top and press credentials. They do check for credentials and equipment at check points. The police aren't stupid. They are aware of people impersonating emergency workers, clergy, the media, etc. 

Impersonating someone you are not will get you thrown in jail instead of helping your family.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I wonder..... what if you only looked like someone official but if questioned didn't try to claim that you were? "Yes, officer. I wear a hardhat, traffic vest, and carry a clipboard all the time!"


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Jezcruzin you must have been in the army. Nothing got me out of gettin scooped for stupid stuff more than carryin a clipboard and walkin as if I had a purpose  Make the walls change color to match you dont change color to match the walls.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree it is not so easy to pass as you think. During Katrina we had special credentials to allow us and our trucks to pass into New Orleans. You had a color coded pass on the dash of the truck showing your priority. I would be more concerned about getting out than getting in. GB


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Basic human nature, if you look like you belong no one messes with you. Till that observant guy notices the wrong and questions. Then your screwed. You might be able to bluff your way out with bravado and noise but that just brings a bigger crowd to bust you if it fails. 

Overall a high risk tactic that could be disastrous. Or beyond perfect.


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

Best I remember some thieves tried wearing fire gear around Colorado Springs this past summer during the wildfires. Evetually the habis grabas was put on them and off to the pokey they went.


----------

